# Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.



## Lobo macho (27 Ene 2022)

*Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*


----------



## Gusman (27 Ene 2022)

El tema es que van hacer lo de siempre. Que se partan la cara otros y luego ya si eso cuando la guerra este a punto de terminar vengo a poner mi bandera y decir que he vencido


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Por qué mientes, pedazo de subnormal?



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/27/ukraine-russia-us-nato-putin/


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

Si no me equivoco, que me gustaría, la guerra es sencillamente EL OBJETIVO de toda esta farsa, donde también se incluye la plandemia, a ver si alguien se cree que todo va a ser simple casualidad, solo las mentes más débiles y cortas pueden no ver lo que nos están preparando esta manta de hijos de satanás..... vienen a por nosotros, el GENOCIDIO DE OCCIDENTE sigue su curso......


----------



## Kabuterimon (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?


----------



## locodelacolina (27 Ene 2022)

La culpa es de Trump y de Franco, lo acaban de decir en la sexta.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Por qué mientes, pedazo de subnormal?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/27/ukraine-russia-us-nato-putin/




Eso es del Washington post, pero si nos vamos al otro extremo nos encontramos con otra versión sobre el mismo hecho completamente diferente... 


Lavrov: "La respuesta de EE.UU. no contiene reacción positiva a la no expansión de la OTAN al este, cuestión principal de las propuestas de seguridad"


Por lo tanto, lo único que nos queda para saber lo que va a ocurrir de verdad es esperar, lo demás son solo palabras huecas y fuegos artificiales de uno y otro bando.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, que me gustaría, la guerra es sencillamente EL OBJETIVO de toda esta farsa, donde también se incluye la plandemia, a ver si alguien se cree que todo va a ser simple casualidad, solo las mentes más débiles y cortas pueden no ver lo que nos están preparando esta manta de hijos de satanás..... vienen a por nosotros, el GENOCIDIO DE OCCIDENTE sigue su curso......



El objetivo es SIEMPRE el poder y el dinero, y a veces eso creen que pasa por la guerra


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Ene 2022)

Los gringos no deciden nada aquí, si acaso la élite nariguda que controla los imperios y los mass mierda. Espero que no se salgan con la suya y no haya guerra, no hay que dejarse engañar por ellos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> El objetivo es SIEMPRE el poder y el dinero, y a veces eso creen que pasa por la guerra



El dinero lo fabrican los mismos que nos están montando toda esta trampa genocida, lo que realmente valoran esos hijos de satanás son LOS RECURSOS, por eso van a por nosotros en Occidente, porque somos los que más consumimos y quieren que dejemos de hacerlo por cojones, los recursos que quedan los quieren conservar para ellos y los suyos.


----------



## Rocker (27 Ene 2022)

En ninguna guerra mundial murieron 500 millones. Las pérdidas iban a ser grandes aparte de las humanas aunque a ellos se la sople la vida de las personas. 
No creo que pase nada la verdad. No veo yo hoy día una guerra como las anteriores de dos años o más. No encanja con con lo que hemos vivido, no encaja con la farsa de frenar la economía por un virus peligrosísimo y querer proteger a las personas con encierros y períodos de auto encierros si estás contagiado. Luego te meten una guerra y tiran la confianza del pueblo en dos segundos, por la farsa aguantada dos años. Te quieren proteger y luego te matan descaradamente en una guerra? No le veo el sentido.


----------



## poppom (27 Ene 2022)

¡Napoleón ha ganado! Vendan sus activos que ya los compro yo


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En ninguna guerra mundial murieron 500 millones. Las pérdidas iban a ser grandes aparte de las humanas aunque a ellos se la sople la vida de las personas.
> No creo que pase nada la verdad. No veo yo hoy día una guerra como las anteriores de dos años o más. No encanja con con lo que hemos vivido, no encaja con la farsa de frenar la economía por un virus peligrosísimo y querer proteger a las personas con encierros y períodos de auto encierros si estás contagiado. Luego te meten una guerra y tiran la confianza del pueblo en dos segundos, por la farsa aguantada dos años. Te quieren proteger y luego te matan descaradamente en una guerra? No le veo el sentido.



Yo,viendo lo que está pasando,cada vez estoy mas convencido de que han parado el consumo para hacer acopio y poder enfrentarse a lo que viene.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En ninguna guerra mundial murieron 500 millones. Las pérdidas iban a ser grandes aparte de las humanas aunque a ellos se la sople la vida de las personas.
> No creo que pase nada la verdad. No veo yo hoy día una guerra como las anteriores de dos años o más. No encanja con con lo que hemos vivido, no encaja con la farsa de frenar la economía por un virus peligrosísimo y querer proteger a las personas con encierros y períodos de auto encierros si estás contagiado. Luego te meten una guerra y tiran la confianza del pueblo en dos segundos, por la farsa aguantada dos años. Te quieren proteger y luego te matan descaradamente en una guerra? No le veo el sentido.




¿te quieren proteger?    


Perdona..... no lo he podido evitar, enhorabuena por tu inocencia, consérvala mientras puedas amigo, eso es algo bonito, aunque peligroso...


----------



## Marvelita (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Habra guerra, esta claro. El asunto es lo que esta durará o hasta donde pretende llegar punting. Yo creo que lo que hara sera anexionarse el sureste de ukrania para poder tener un corredor hasta Crimea y desde ahi tener acceso al mediterraneo y, desde este, al atlantico y al indico.

Si se fueran calmando los animos putin retiraria tropas, pero lejos de eso esta acumulando mas y mas.

Lo que me parece rarito es que china este callada... realmente a rusia le importa un huevo si europa le compra gas... ya se lo comprara china, junto con recursos minerales y todo..

Europa en esto esta perdida, con una industria de mierda que solo tiene alemania y poco mas...

en españa seguiremos poniendo tapas... mas nos vale cultivar maria.


----------



## Juan. (27 Ene 2022)

Pues si putin va a sacar la artilleria a paseear que no se quede solo en ucrania, hay otros paises decadentes que puede invadir ya puestos a enfrentarse a la otan

Somos gilipillas, se lo estamos poniendo en bandeja de plata y se saldra con la suya porque cojones no le faltan


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, que me gustaría, la guerra es sencillamente EL OBJETIVO de toda esta farsa, donde también se incluye la plandemia, a ver si alguien se cree que todo va a ser simple casualidad, solo las mentes más débiles y cortas pueden no ver lo que nos están preparando esta manta de hijos de satanás..... vienen a por nosotros, el GENOCIDIO DE OCCIDENTE sigue su curso......



Pienso igual, y a pesar de no estar vacunado me aventuro a pensar que la vacuna permite vivir en lugares con alta radiación debido a bombas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*


----------



## Juan. (27 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Habra guerra, esta claro. El asunto es lo que esta durará o hasta donde pretende llegar punting. Yo creo que lo que hara sera anexionarse el sureste de ukrania para poder tener un corredor hasta Crimea y desde ahi tener acceso al mediterraneo y, desde este, al atlantico y al indico.
> 
> Si se fueran calmando los animos putin retiraria tropas, pero lejos de eso esta acumulando mas y mas.
> 
> ...



China como el mas listo de la clase mira y deja que se maten entre ellos, cuando haga falta si a su colega le estan dando la del pulpo pues ya se mete a separar


----------



## BeninExpress (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Es al revés. Le están dejando Donbass en bandeja a los ruskis y los ruskis volverán a ganar terreno sin pegar un solo tiro.

Todo el mundo con dos dedos de frente entenderá que a Rusia no le queda más remedio que anexionarse Donest y Lugansk para crear una zona de seguridad respecto a la intención de americanos y europeos de colocar bases militares de la OTAN en Ucrania.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



Sí


----------



## Nicors (27 Ene 2022)

Gringos = panchi.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pienso igual, y a pesar de no estar vacunado me aventuro a pensar que la vacuna permite vivir en lugares con alta radiación debido a bombas



Desde el máximo respeto te digo que esa idea me parece absurda amigo, primero porque el objetivo de los caldos y de la guerra serían el mismo, una despoblación forzada, y luego porque la radiación afecta el ADN celular y nada que te inyectes podría evitar ese daño.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (27 Ene 2022)

Están a ver quién la tiene más grande, pero poco más.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El dinero lo fabrican los mismos que nos están montando toda esta trampa genocida, lo que realmente valoran esos hijos de satanás son LOS RECURSOS, por eso van a por nosotros en Occidente, porque somos los que más consumimos y quieren que dejemos de hacerlo por cojones, los recursos que quedan los quieren conservar para ellos y los suyos.



Eso es usa vs Europa.. porque hablas de “occidente”?

hay un jefe y sus vasallos, nada de “occidente”

o quizás los usa dejan de usar sus motores 6000cc gasolina?


----------



## inteño (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



Cuando USA razona así hay que reirle la gracia.


----------



## manalons (27 Ene 2022)

Pues tengo la sensación que los rusos no están dispuestos a que se la metan doblada como hizo la OTAN en Serbia. Tienen muchísimo mas poder militar ahora.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>



La cntidad de canciones adecuadas para todo tipo de situaciones desastrosas en que nos hemos metido da para montar una secta religiosa con sus letras como texto sagrado.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Pues tengo la sensación que los rusos no están dispuestos a que se la metan doblada como hizo la OTAN en Serbia. Tienen muchísimo mas poder militar ahora.



Espero que EEUU y UK se conviertan pronto en un puto erial radioactivo.


----------



## Topacio (27 Ene 2022)

Gringos go home


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Eso es usa vs Europa.. porque hablas de “occidente”?
> 
> hay un jefe y sus vasallos, nada de “occidente”
> 
> o quizás los usa dejan de usar sus motores 6000cc gasolina?




En USA están matando a su pueblo también


----------



## frankie83 (27 Ene 2022)

Pero siguen consumiendo el doble que nosotros 


Freedomfighter dijo:


> En USA están matando a su pueblo también


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



Si amenazas con llevar misiles a la parcela del vecino, no me dejas otra opción que tomarla antes de que lo hagas tú.


----------



## Pantxin (27 Ene 2022)

Esta situacion es exactamente igual que con la crisis de los misiles en cuba.
A los Usanos no les gustan los misiles del enemigo cerca de casa.......¿No?
Pues a los Ruskys no les gustan los misiles en su frontera.
A mi me parece totalmente logica la postura del Hijo de putin ese.
Guerra no creo pero........ver veremos


----------



## BeninExpress (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



Rusia no es la que quiere colocar bases militares de la OTAN en la frontera de EE.UU.

Es sencillo, no colocas bases militares en Ucrania y entonces no hay conflicto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Rusia no es la que quiere colocar bases militares de la OTAN en la frontera de EE.UU.
> 
> Es sencillo, no colocas bases militares en Ucrania y entonces no hay conflicto.



La OTAN ya no solo quiere bases, si no numerosos laboratorios de armas biológicas en toda la frontera con Rusia ... imaginaos para que.

Y cuidado, porque China se la tiene guardada a los angloyanquis por el sabotaje del Instituto de Wuhan y la liberación del virus en suelo chino.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Ene 2022)

Podrían hacer las guerritas en su territorio de EEUU, joder. 

Les gustan más las guerras que a un tonto un lápiz.

Luego hablaban de Trump...


----------



## Teofrasto (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (27 Ene 2022)

Bueno, nuestros amigos de la OTAN no son especialmente originales: quieren repetir ahora en Ucrania el Afganistán que tumbó la URSS en los 80. Pero los rusos han aprendido la lección sin dejar de considerar los riesgos. El riesgo de actuar (verse envueltos en una guerra de desgaste, sin fin, que tumbe la economía y el sistema político del país) y el de no actuar (poner en un riesgo extremo el sistema de defensa del país).

Está claro que el Mundo Libre (TM) prefiere cualquiera de los dos extremos. Pero Rusia lleva considerando esta jugada tanto tiempo que no creo que caiga en ninguno de estos dos extremos tramposos. Entre ambos hay un arco muy grande para ser originales en la política exterior. Y estoy seguro de que Putin nos sorprenderá con alguna buena jugada. La OTAN no sabe ir más allá de los primaveras de colorines (¡desde el puto mayo del 68!) y las provocaciones.


----------



## el segador (27 Ene 2022)

Bobadas, Biden es un calzonazos como los gobiernos europeos, no enviaran un solo soldado. Será una guerra relámpago, tito Putin llegará hasta donde quiera.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Yo,viendo lo que está pasando,cada vez estoy mas convencido de que han parado el consumo para hacer acopio y poder enfrentarse a lo que viene.



Apúntate un 10…efectivamente algo de eso es…


----------



## rondo (27 Ene 2022)

Gringos?que eres un puto pancho de mierda?vete a coger plátanos del árbol mono


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Ene 2022)

La gente de abajo lo que tenemos que hacer es no dejarnos engañar y no colaborar. Tener claro que esta guerra es una guerra de las élites, la buscan porque la quieren. Que nadie vaya a la guerra, que nadie consuma su propaganda barata, apagad la tv, no oigais sus noticiarios ni leais sus periodicos.

Cuando se lancen a su batalla, porque eso está decidido y lo van a hacer, que no tengan a nadie detrás, que nadie les crea y nadie les siga. Nos atacarán ellos mismos, nos bombardearán y dirán que ha sido el enemigo, pero ni aún así habrá que creerles y menos seguirles.


----------



## medion_no (27 Ene 2022)

Biden es un titere chino.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (27 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pienso igual, y a pesar de no estar vacunado me aventuro a pensar que la vacuna permite vivir en lugares con alta radiación debido a bombas



La vacuna posiblemente este probandose para un ataque biologico ... Quien tenga una vacuna universal , salvara a su ejercito de la guerra biologica .

El corona19 no es mas que un ensayo , ya han soltado un virus omicron (plan b ) para solucionar que se les vaya de las manos este ensayo .

Los juden andan muy preocupados experimentando con su población por algo sera esta vez no confian en su Dios.

Nadie se extraña que 4 enemigos entre si ,paises hayan sacado una vacuna en tiempo record? (6 meses) a un virus "Nuevo" es curioso cuanto menos .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Biden es un titere chino.



No. Biden es un puto viejo pederasta titere de las logias masonicas y satanicas que controlan el deepstate usano.


----------



## carpetano (27 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Gringos?que eres un puto pancho de mierda?vete a coger plátanos del árbol mono



La mayoría de los follaputinistas de este foro son sudacas, de las granjas de trolls del Kremlin y los régimenes afines en Letrinoamérica, en cuantos les rascas un poco, les pillas el origen tiraflechas...


----------



## Lobo macho (27 Ene 2022)

¿Os habeís dado cuenta que todas las guerras que provoca el imperio usa son siempre lejos de su terriorio?

Bastaría con que Putin dejara caer algún misil (no nuclear) sobre algún parque de Washington para los gringos entrasen en razón.


----------



## mudj (27 Ene 2022)

Mi opinion: una vez más, como en tantas: las 2 potencias se han puesto de acuerdo y tomar cada una lo que pueda y le interese. Imagino Rusia invadirá una parte de Ucrania rusofila y se quedará con ella y sus recursos. USA pues dirá q eso es intolerable, defenderá y ayudará a Ucrania, con generosos créditos a cuenta de sus recursos naturales. Imagino q a ese país hipotecado lo aceptará en la Otán, así de paso aparte de ocuparlo legalmente y de forma bonita, pues lo esquilmara aun más al tener que pagar su parte de cuota.

Todo es un win win para Rusia y Usa. Rusia toda Ucrania es incapaz de gobernarla en paz, pero una gran parte rusofila si puede. Usa pues se pone todas las medallas y de paso arrasa y esquilma como buen pirata y sin dar verdaderamente nada a cambio.

El pueblo tonto pues contento y agradecido. Los que queden en manos rusas, estarán contentos porque de seguro su nivel de vida mejorará un pelin más, porque los rusos buenos no tendrán reparos en darles unas migajas, mientras que el gobierno corrupto ucraniano le negaba esas migajas. Los que queden en la Ucrania libre y democrática, darán gracias a Dios por no estar en las garras rusas y se sentirán muy protegidos por las bases usa, pertenecer a la oran, poder elegir libre y democrática mente cada 4 años a unos corruptos e inutes...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2022)

No a todo el mundo le gustan que le pongan misiles, bases militares y laboratorios que dan mala espina justo al lado de su propia frontera y encima en un territorio que tradicionalmente ha sido parte de Rusia.

Es como si Ceuta y Melilla se independizaran de España para unirse a Marruecos y los morapios empezaran a poner misiles mirando a la Península y bases militares por las zonas cercanas a estas.
Sin embargo en tal caso los Usanos no abrirían el hocico, pues Marruecos es su nuevo amiguito del alma en el Mediterráneo mientras que nosotros les seguimos lamiendo el culo y enviando tropas para atacar al que podría ser el mejor aliado de España fuera de la Unión Europea.


----------



## medion_no (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No. Biden es un puto viejo pederasta titere de las logias masonicas y satanicas que controlan el deepstate usano.



Lo dudo mucho. Eso siempre suena bien y queda bien en los libros conspiranoicos pero Biden esta ahi por campañas electorales fraudulentas perpretadas por los servicios de inteligencia chinos ni illuminattis ni pollas.


----------



## HaCHa (27 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar una mierda que no sea local, afincada en Ucrania. Y vosotros lo sabéis.
Luego están los idiotas del hilo.


----------



## snoopi (27 Ene 2022)

a ver, tu puedes tener a 100.000 soldados dentro de tus fronteras sin problema alguno logistico y los demas quew gasten y gasten con sus soldaditos durmiendo fuera de casa.


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ene 2022)

España fue a LEPANTO, y ahora vosotros LA MAMAIS DE CANTO


Durante los largos siglos del medievo, la otrora floreciente y magna Europa sucumbio ante las interminables invasiones asiaticas - La horda MAHOMETANA salio de arabia y le robo a europa, primero, todo el norte de africa y despues, el grandioso reino de España, que desaparecio - Las hordas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HaCHa (27 Ene 2022)

A mí sólo hay un escenario que me preocupa y es el de que esto no se entienda porque falte destapar una carta:
¿y si todo esto es porque hay uno de los dos que dispone de un arma secreta y decisiva en su arsenal y se dispone a estrenarla?

Tonces sí, podría pasar de todo.
El resto de los desenlaces viables desde la cordura esquivan por sistema la destrucción mutua y/o la guerra abierta entre EEUU y Rusia.


----------



## DCD (27 Ene 2022)

Por de pronto ya han conseguido acercar a China y Rusia


Las revoluciones de colirines han atacado a cada país del belt and road Chino. Quién quiera entender que entienda. 

El estrechamiento de lazos Europa Asia es una pesadilla para los yankis.


----------



## mapachën (27 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Yo,viendo lo que está pasando,cada vez estoy mas convencido de que han parado el consumo para hacer acopio y poder enfrentarse a lo que viene.



Eso mismo pienso yo la verdad… y para ver la “resiliencia “ de las poblaciones… lo de Australia directamente apesta… pero es que tampoco lo entiendo… van a darlo todo los australianos ante una invasion China? Ahora mismo lo dudo mucho


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mizraim (27 Ene 2022)

Ahora resulta que la vacuna era para evitar muertes en una posible guerra... Puestos a especular y a decir fumadas la vacuna es para llevarse por delante al mayor numero posible de personas cuando tiren un ataque electromagnetico como si de aparatos electricos se tratara, de ahi el magnetismo y los metales.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



No ,Rusia se defiende de una organización criminal como es la OTAN que les quiere meter misiles a la puerta de su casa, que ha incumplido sistemáticamente las promesas hechas al traidor de gorbachov de no expandirse hacia rusia, y que ya no puede retroceder más, la han cercado por el norte el oeste y ahora la quieren cercar por su vientre blando.
Quieren meter al gato en una jaula y se les olvida que no es un gato, es un oso enorme que si se ve acorralado puede atacar con dientes y garras.
Y a los promotores de esto no les va a afectar quieren pegarle una patada al oso ruso en el culo de los lacayos europeos, con España a la cabeza.
Ya está bien de tanta propaganda para imbéciles.


----------



## lefebre (27 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En ninguna guerra mundial murieron 500 millones. Las pérdidas iban a ser grandes aparte de las humanas aunque a ellos se la sople la vida de las personas.
> No creo que pase nada la verdad. No veo yo hoy día una guerra como las anteriores de dos años o más. No encanja con con lo que hemos vivido, no encaja con la farsa de frenar la economía por un virus peligrosísimo y querer proteger a las personas con encierros y períodos de auto encierros si estás contagiado. Luego te meten una guerra y tiran la confianza del pueblo en dos segundos, por la farsa aguantada dos años. Te quieren proteger y luego te matan descaradamente en una guerra? No le veo el sentido.



En bombardeos, bombas atómicas y combates no. En la segunda guerra los historiadores estiman que murieron en total entre 10 y 50 millones, contando los de todos los bandos. Pero en los campos de concentración sí que es posible que murieran unos cientos de millones de judíos.


----------



## olympus1 (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



El fin del anglosajonismo. Al tiempo.


----------



## Sputnik 1 (27 Ene 2022)

Comparto con ustedes un análisis que he leído y considero muy acertado:


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> ¿Os habeís dado cuenta que todas las guerras que provoca el imperio usa son siempre lejos de su terriorio?
> 
> Bastaría con que Putin dejara caer algún misil (no nuclear) sobre algún parque de Washington para los gringos entrasen en razón.



No descarte que los americanos se autoataquen para justificar un conflicto nuclear con Rusia. Si no les recuerdo que ocurrió en Cuba.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



¿Acaso crees que la OTAN defiende a España?
Ambos están ahí de jueguitos de ponerte misiles en una y otra frontera, una de las putas manías de los demócratas, no hacen más que guerras allá donde van, ya les aburre el Este y Europa será su patio de juegos.
Nosotros debemos entendernos con Rusia y respetar las diferencias para que Europa pueda regenerarse, hacer una Europa de patrias con identidad nacional, no para defender los intereses de estadounidenses.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No descarte que los americanos se autoataquen para justificar un conflicto nuclear con Rusia. Si no les recuerdo que ocurrió en Cuba.



O el causus beli a Japón, o la excusita para entrar en la WW2


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (27 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Habra guerra, esta claro. El asunto es lo que esta durará o hasta donde pretende llegar punting. Yo creo que lo que hara sera anexionarse el sureste de ukrania para poder tener un corredor hasta Crimea y desde ahi tener acceso al mediterraneo y, desde este, al atlantico y al indico.
> 
> Si se fueran calmando los animos putin retiraria tropas, pero lejos de eso esta acumulando mas y mas.
> 
> ...



Los rojos han destruido nuestra nación, nuestra identidad nacional, nuestra industria y ahora nos quieren sumir en la guerra, ¿EN QUÉ CABEZA CABE ESO?

Si muchos países de Europa se ven jodidos por la guerra, aquellos que no estén amariconados, harán de sus presidentes un pincho moruno al estilo Mussolini y obligarán al país a salir de la guerra. A Europa le queda eso, seguir agachando cabeza y ver como su estilo de vida decae por culpa de quienes quieren hacer que desaparezca o levantándose hacia un cielo de clara esperanza en el que ondeen en los 4 puntos cardinales de forma orgullosa por sus ciudadanos las banderas de la libertad nacional.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Ene 2022)

Sputnik 1 dijo:


> Comparto con ustedes un análisis que he leído y considero muy acertado:



Participa mucho en colectivo burbuja, el conductor es Juan Carlos barba, un antiguo forero conocido como capitán asteriscos.


----------



## Wein (27 Ene 2022)

Bueno pero cuando llega Rusia a Kiev? A ver si al final despues de tanto jaleo solo entra en el Donbass que ya está dentro solo falta poner la bandera, y está alli unos años y luego fuera otra vez.

Eso si aunque solo entre en el Donbass seguro que con la propaganda salva la cara, porque como Putin no haga nada después de toda la pantomina ésta no sé como va a acabar. 

Que dicen los alemanes si Rusia pone la bandera en donbass hay sanciones o no?


----------



## Gusman (27 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Ahora resulta que la vacuna era para evitar muertes en una posible guerra... Puestos a especular y a decir fumadas la vacuna es para llevarse por delante al mayor numero posible de personas cuando tiren un ataque electromagnetico como si de aparatos electricos se tratara, de ahi el magnetismo y los metales.



No es descabellado que usen a la poblacion como escudo frente a un ataque por pulso electromagnetico. Ahora si hcen EPM frien a todos los covidiotas, lo cual supone un coste inasumible.


----------



## keylargof (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



El tonto de las 3 ha llegado un poco antes hoy


----------



## Chihiro (27 Ene 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Están a ver quién la tiene más grande, pero poco más.



El covid "era" un simple resfriado y dos años después mira todavía como estamos.

Solo tienes que seguir esta secuencia..

* La ONU cambia la definición de pandemia
* Aparece un nuevo virus y la declaran unos meses después del evento 201. (simulación de una pandemia)
* 7 laboratorios aseguran que han preparado una vacuna con el >90% de efectividad y además lo hacen todos al mismo tiempo. (El resto de laboratorios aún continúan investigando).
* Sacan un "pass green" para controlar las fronteras y curiosamente, termina siendo una herramienta para coaccionar a los no vacunados.

Ahora esta otra...

* En julio del 2021 ensayan un nuevo evento llamado "CYBER POLYGON" en el que simulan un ataque a los sistemas de comunicaciones y energía.
* Varios países instan a sus habitantes a guardar alimentos para un posible evento energético.
* Justo cuando algunos países comienzan a dar por finalizada la pandemia o están en trámites de gripalizarla, la OTAN y Rusia deciden enfrentarse almacenando tropas para un conflicto bélico.
* Lejos de acercar posturas diplomáticamente, continúan el guion de "ni un paso atrás".

¿No crees que son demasiadas casualidades en tan solo dos años?


----------



## Gusman (27 Ene 2022)

El mundo deberia unirse y arrasar estados unidos. Esa es la unica guerra que todo europeo deberia luchar.


----------



## mazuste (27 Ene 2022)

Parece que algunos ukros se aburren y tienen prisa por empezar el tiroteo...
La situación en el ejército ucraniano parece caótica:
Un soldado ucraniano dispara a 10 soldados ucranianos y huye con las armas


----------



## Furymundo (27 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> ¿Acaso crees que la OTAN defiende a España?
> Ambos están ahí de jueguitos de ponerte misiles en una y otra frontera, una de las putas manías de los demócratas, no hacen más que guerras allá donde van, ya les aburre el Este y Europa será su patio de juegos.
> Nosotros debemos entendernos con Rusia y respetar las diferencias para que Europa pueda regenerarse, hacer una Europa de patrias con identidad nacional, no para defender los intereses de estadounidenses.



Rusia tampoco es de fiar.

lo que tendriamos que hacer es crear las bombas nucleares.
e industrializar el pais explotando los recursos mineros.
todo para consumo interno
y dejar de depender lo mas posible del exterior. 

con eso conseguirias riqueza. y bienestar para los españoles
y volveria el NACIONALISMO ESPAÑOL.

luego se militariza a la poblacion permitiendoles armarse

y ya tienes algo dificil de digerir para cualquier enemigo


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Eso es del Washington post, pero si nos vamos al otro extremo nos encontramos con otra versión sobre el mismo hecho completamente diferente...
> 
> 
> Lavrov: "La respuesta de EE.UU. no contiene reacción positiva a la no expansión de la OTAN al este, cuestión principal de las propuestas de seguridad"
> ...



La OTAN no tiene ningun interes en ampliar la alianza hacia el este. Eso ya lo sabe Putin y toda la comunidad internacional. 

Pero tampoco van a poner por escrito que no lo van a hacer jamas. Como es evidente. Eso es un imposible ademas de una ridiculez. Algo que tb sabe Putin con lo que si la cosa va por ahi, las ordenes que le han dado a Putin es provocar una contienda militar. 

Asi que los doriteros progremitas que aplaudan al señor de la guerra moscovita que gracias a el estamos mas cerca de que los señores de la guerra occidentales destrocen Europa y monten un regimen totalitario. Lo de la plandemia va a ser un chiste.


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



voy con putin.Ojala llegue a España


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El mundo deberia unirse y arrasar estados unidos. Esa es la unica guerra que todo europeo deberia luchar.



Seguro que tus antepasados en el siglo XVI dijeron lo mismo de España y la Santa Sede, cuando fueron al mediterraneo a frenar al puto imperio Otomano. "Los malos son los españoles y venecianos". De ahi que la basura inglesa o francesa se mantuvieran al margen. 

El problema no es Estados Unidos que hace lo mismo que hace Rusia o China: Defender sus intereses a todos los niveles ( financiero, politico, cultural, militar....) El problema es que quereis ir a "arrasar Estados Unidos" cuando sois incapaces de arrasar con la PSOE, o quemar un puto bozal delante de la sede de Podemos y el PP. El problema de Europa son los europeos hijosdeputa socialistas, progres y anti-cristianos. Y de estos en España tenemos millones. No hay necesidad de ir a buscarlos a US, Israel o UK.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (27 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Rusia tampoco es de fiar.
> 
> lo que tendriamos que hacer es crear las bombas nucleares.
> e industrializar el pais explotando los recursos mineros.
> ...



Básicamente es eso, es la doctrina perfecta, sin embargo, si tu no te entiendes con Rusia no llegarás a la neutralidad frente a un enfrentamiento como este, en estos casos España debería aprovechar para ser una nación que, aunque el esfuerzo fiscal sea jodido no es beligerante salvo que se le ataque directamente, pero ni eso.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Ene 2022)

La superguerra será Rusia entrando con todo en el Este de Ucrania y los ucranianos puestos a los pies de los caballos vendidos por el Tío Sam que lo utilizará para ladrar a gusto y rasgarse las vestiduras ante la borregada de Occidente.

Lo asombroso es que los ucranianos piquen en esto y no hayan aprendido ya de cosas como lo de Georgia o Libia, que la palabra del Tío Sam vale menos que un mojón.

Saludos.


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La superguerra será Rusia entrando con todo en el Este de Ucrania y los ucranianos puestos a los pies de los caballos vendidos por el Tío Sam que lo utilizará para ladrar a gusto y rasgarse las vestiduras ante la borregada de Occidente.
> 
> Lo asombroso es que los ucranianos piquen en esto y no hayan aprendido ya de cosas como lo de Georgia o Libia, que la palabra del Tío Sam vale menos que un mojón.
> 
> Saludos.




Burrito que al final no hay guerra, han llegado a un acuerdo, de buenas nos hemos librado, la gente del foro dice que eres comunista, ¿es eso cierto?

saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Ene 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Burrito que al final no hay guerra, han llegado a un acuerdo, de buenas nos hemos librado, la gente del foro dice que eres comunista, ¿es eso cierto?
> 
> saludos.




La gente del foro habla bien, si soy comunista.

Saludos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En ninguna guerra mundial murieron 500 millones. Las pérdidas iban a ser grandes aparte de las humanas aunque a ellos se la sople la vida de las personas.
> No creo que pase nada la verdad. No veo yo hoy día una guerra como las anteriores de dos años o más. No encanja con con lo que hemos vivido, no encaja con la farsa de frenar la economía por un virus peligrosísimo y querer proteger a las personas con encierros y períodos de auto encierros si estás contagiado. Luego te meten una guerra y tiran la confianza del pueblo en dos segundos, por la farsa aguantada dos años. Te quieren proteger y luego te matan descaradamente en una guerra? No le veo el sentido.



¿De verdad crees que los encierros y las vacunas son para protegernos?


----------



## ratoncitoperez (27 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El tema es que van hacer lo de siempre. Que se partan la cara otros y luego ya si eso cuando la guerra este a punto de terminar vengo a poner mi bandera y decir que he vencido



Eso pasa por tener un Gobierno lameculos y mamporrero que ha sido el primero en posicionarse. Dónde están los del “NO A LA GUERRA?


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿te quieren proteger?
> 
> 
> Perdona..... no lo he podido evitar, enhorabuena por tu inocencia, consérvala mientras puedas amigo, eso es algo bonito, aunque peligroso...



Hay algunos verdaderamente inocentes.
En el fondo es envidiable.
Por lo demás, la gente se agarra a un clavo ardiendo. Que no puede haber guerra, dicen, porque eso es increíble, porque eso sería el fin, porque eso es inimaginable. ¿Y lo de pandemia? ¿Era imaginable hace solo un par de años?


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> El covid "era" un simple resfriado y dos años después mira todavía como estamos.
> 
> Solo tienes que seguir esta secuencia..
> 
> ...



Llevamos dos años viviendo una pesadilla inimaginable hace solo unos años, y aun así la gente sigue creyendo que no puede venir nada peor.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## 917 (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



No verás tus deseos realizados.


----------



## NEKRO (27 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Habra guerra, esta claro. El asunto es lo que esta durará o hasta donde pretende llegar punting. Yo creo que lo que hara sera anexionarse el sureste de ukrania para poder tener un corredor hasta Crimea y desde ahi tener acceso al mediterraneo y, desde este, al atlantico y al indico.
> 
> Si se fueran calmando los animos putin retiraria tropas, pero lejos de eso esta acumulando mas y mas.
> 
> ...




Va a ser que no. China ya se ha alineado.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com













China se alinea con Rusia sobre Ucrania: “Las preocupaciones de seguridad deben tenerse en cuenta”


El ministro chino de Asuntos Exteriores, Wang Yi, asegura que se debe “dejar a un lado la mentalidad de Guerra Fría” y arremete contra Estados Unidos por “no cambiar sus políticas”




elpais.com













China rompe su silencio y desvela su postura en la crisis de Ucrania


El miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU que faltaba por significarse sobre el incremento de la tensión diplomática advierte a Estados Unidos que debe «respetar las legítimas preocupaciones» de Moscú. China, el miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU que faltaba por significarse en estos...




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Kabuterimon (27 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> ¿Acaso crees que la OTAN defiende a España?
> Ambos están ahí de jueguitos de ponerte misiles en una y otra frontera, una de las putas manías de los demócratas, no hacen más que guerras allá donde van, ya les aburre el Este y Europa será su patio de juegos.
> Nosotros debemos entendernos con Rusia y respetar las diferencias para que Europa pueda regenerarse, hacer una Europa de patrias con identidad nacional, no para defender los intereses de estadounidenses.



Cuando he dicho que la OTAN defienda a España? En qué momento he escrito yo "españa"???????????????


----------



## Kabuterimon (27 Ene 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Si amenazas con llevar misiles a la parcela del vecino, no me dejas otra opción que tomarla antes de que lo hagas tú.



Pero no es culpa del vecino...hay tratados e invadir Ucrania porque se lleva demasiado bien con EEUU es como si quien se lleve bien con los marroquis de repente nos invade por la puta cara.


----------



## Kabuterimon (27 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Rusia no es la que quiere colocar bases militares de la OTAN en la frontera de EE.UU.
> 
> Es sencillo, no colocas bases militares en Ucrania y entonces no hay conflicto.



Osea...que Rusia exige a otros paises qué hacer con sus ejercitos y si no obedecen, hay conflicto? Entonces normal que haya conflicto, ya me dirás tu desde cuando Rusia decide sobre otros paises y continentes lol


----------



## Chihiro (27 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> La OTAN no tiene ningun interes en ampliar la alianza hacia el este. Eso ya lo sabe Putin y toda la comunidad internacional.



Y los romanos nunca quisieron conquistar el Mediterráneo.
Claro, claro. Por ese motivo no llevan 20 años ampliando la alianza hacia el este. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## bubbler (27 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, que me gustaría, la guerra es sencillamente EL OBJETIVO de toda esta farsa, donde también se incluye la plandemia, a ver si alguien se cree que todo va a ser simple casualidad, solo las mentes más débiles y cortas pueden no ver lo que nos están preparando esta manta de hijos de satanás..... vienen a por nosotros, el GENOCIDIO DE OCCIDENTE sigue su curso......



Activacion ley 31 dic 2021


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Básicamente es eso, es la doctrina perfecta, sin embargo, si tu no te entiendes con Rusia no llegarás a la neutralidad frente a un enfrentamiento como este, en estos casos España debería aprovechar para ser una nación que, aunque el esfuerzo fiscal sea jodido no es beligerante salvo que se le ataque directamente, pero ni eso.



Y si nos ataca Rusia directamente que hacemos??? Les pedimos perdón o nos bajamos los pantalones ??? Porque fuerza para ir a atacar a Rusia no tenemos. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (27 Ene 2022)

Se nos pasara la vida y nos quedaremos sin vivir una guerra como dios manda


----------



## djvan (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Menudo hijo puta que eres.. desde cuando invadir un país libre, independiente y democrático es honroso?


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Hace solo un par de días casi nadie creía que China iba a alinearse con Rusia.


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Ene 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> En bombardeos, bombas atómicas y combates no. En la segunda guerra los historiadores estiman que murieron en total entre 10 y 50 millones, contando los de todos los bandos. Pero en los campos de concentración sí que es posible que murieran unos cientos de millones de judíos.



Sisi, tropecientos millones a la n.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ene 2022)

El golpe de estado a Trump tan descarado y arrollador, ni más ni menos que la destitución de la persona que se supone más poderosa del planeta !!!! 


quedó claro qué lo que se pretendía era empezar la tercera guerra mundial .
pusieron a los títeres de los judíos internacionales , en este caso Biden y el chalado presidente de Inglaterra Boris Johnson, en el pasado fueron churchill y Roosevelt.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Osea...que Rusia exige a otros paises qué hacer con sus ejercitos y si no obedecen, hay conflicto? Entonces normal que haya conflicto, ya me dirás tu desde cuando Rusia decide sobre otros paises y continentes lol



Exactamente lo que sucedió cuando Cuba, en ejercicio de su soberanía, decidió instalar misiles nucleares soviéticos.

Y los EEUU obligaron a desmantelarlos o habría guerra nuclear.


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Pero no es culpa del vecino...hay tratados e invadir Ucrania porque se lleva demasiado bien con EEUU es como si quien se lleve bien con los marroquis de repente nos invade por la puta cara.



No, por la puta cara no, porque estás pactando con mis enemigos poner bases militares al lado de mi casa. Cuando encima hay tratados en los que acordamos que no lo harías.

¿Ya se nos ha olvidado la crisis de los misiles de Cuba?

¿Que harías tú si un país enemigo tuyo pusiera bases militares en el país vecino?


----------



## Progretón (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



No dan paso atrás para coger impulso, cierto. Pero al final dan muchos pasos atrás, pese a todo su poderío militar:


Afganistán; la antigua URSS al menos se retiró de forma ordenada.
Vietnam.
Corea.
A la decadente España de 1898 tuvieron que indemnizarla. La guerra la iban a ganar los yankees, eso estaba claro, pero en tierra empezaban a acumular demasiadas bajas. "¿Dinerito e irte antes, español?"


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Ene 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Y los romanos nunca quisieron conquistar el Mediterráneo.
> Claro, claro. Por ese motivo no llevan 20 años ampliando la alianza hacia el este. Lo que hay que leer.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 922234



Claro, porque Lituania y Turquía no pueden adherirse al tratado que les salga de los huevos, sin pedirle permiso a Putin. 

Pero yo hablo de Ucrania, que es lo que quiere invadir Putin porque es súper peligrosísimo para la seguridad de Rusia 
Si China o estados unidos quisieran volatilizar a los turcochinos del vodka, no necesitan poner una base militar de la OTAN en Kiev. Así que dejaos de paridas "geopolíticas" de cuando la guerra de Crimea.


----------



## mazuste (27 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Menudo hijo puta que eres.. desde cuando invadir un país libre, independiente y democrático es honroso?



¿ libre, independiente y democrático?
A cual país se refiere?


----------



## Gusman (27 Ene 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Se nos pasara la vida y nos quedaremos sin vivir una guerra como dios manda



Hay muchas por el mundo. Vete a buscarlas con tu puta madre.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Pero no es culpa del vecino...hay tratados e invadir Ucrania porque se lleva demasiado bien con EEUU es como si quien se lleve bien con los marroquis de repente nos invade por la puta cara.



Como ya te han dicho, entrar en la OTAN y plantarle misiles a Rusia en su patio trasero es un acto muy agresivo. Normal que los rusos estén ya bastante hartos.

Pero es que además, Ucrania es un invento moderno, Kiev es donde se forma la Rus de Kiev, territorio histórico Ruso.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2022)

Sputnik 1 dijo:


> Comparto con ustedes un análisis que he leído y considero muy acertado:




Aiiiiiiiiiii, la ejtrema deseshaaaaaa


Lo siento pero a partir de ahí ya no puedo leer, no solo porque eso es propaganda rusa si no porque es mentira.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Eres tonto hasta almorzar y después todo el día.
Es el Sr Putin el que pretende invadir un país soberano. 
Son los comunistas rusos asesinos y ladrones los que quieren invadir Ucrania.

Ya estos asesinos comunistas rusos al mando del Georgiano Stalin asesinaron a 5 millones de Ucranianos en el holomodor.
Afortunadamente ahora será el llanto y el rechinar de dientes para los rusos comunistas asesinos si ponen un pie en la Ucrania libre.
Tienen la ayuda de USA e Inglaterra.


----------



## el ejpertoc (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Mi vecino también tiene un perro que ladra mucho.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Esta situacion es exactamente igual que con la crisis de los misiles en cuba.
> A los Usanos no les gustan los misiles del enemigo cerca de casa.......¿No?
> Pues a los Ruskys no les gustan los misiles en su frontera.
> A mi me parece totalmente logica la postura del Hijo de putin ese.
> Guerra no creo pero........ver veremos



La opinión de los ucranianos no cuenta?
Que los comunistas rusos ladrones y asesinos asesinaran a 5 millones de Ucranianos en el holomodor con el Georgiano Stalin al frente no importa?
Que Rusia sostenga a todos los gobiernos comunistas de mierda del mundo y a organizaciones terroristas no importa?


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La OTAN ya no solo quiere bases, si no numerosos laboratorios de armas biológicas en toda la frontera con Rusia ... imaginaos para que.
> 
> Y cuidado, porque China se la tiene guardada a los angloyanquis por el sabotaje del Instituto de Wuhan y la liberación del virus en suelo chino.



Eres de los mios. Eso ya me parece evidente, de la sopa de murciélago y pangolín no se acuerda ni se la cree nadie.


----------



## Rocker (27 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que los encierros y las vacunas son para protegernos?



Por supuesto que no lo creo, pero mucha gente sí, más o menos los que se han vacunado casi todos lo creen, aunque muchísimos no se han puesto ni pondrán más de dos dosis, se bajan del carro y piensan seguir con su vida, yo no me he puesto ninguna dosis, sólo las típicas vacunas cuando era niño, no podía elegir, elegían mis padres por mi, pero ahora me estoy planteando si no ponerle ninguna a mi hijo, y pensar que esto una mafia de las farmacias, mis abuelos no se ponían vacunas, sólo creo que se pusieron una hace muchísimos años, tengo que preguntar a mi madre cuál era, pero a mi abuela le murieron dos hermanos de repente de jóvenes, una creen de de tifus y el otro hermano no saben de qué, lo que quiere decir que en su familia algunos tenían un sistema inmunológico más débil que otros y punto.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ene 2022)

Cosas que pienso:

1. Basta con añadir Ucrania a la otan pero no armarla, con eso no había ninguna guerra y todos contentos.

2. Los gusanos por ende si no aceptan esto, son los auténticos culpables.

3 . Esto no va de Ucrania, esto va de que usa no suelta la impresora y lastra a Rusia y China que le compra recursos.

4. Usa es un matón que sabe lo que tiene y además te pueden liquidar antes que nadie, porque están deseando que haya movida. Nadie actúa así si sabes que te pueden joder.

5. Tal vez el virus haya sido un intento rana de que no haya guerra.

6. Tal vez el virus haya sido un intento de un genocidio global como último recurso antes de una guerra nuclear.

7. Habrá guerra nuclear. Tarde o temprano alguno ( incluso no ellos intencionadamente ) soltarán el primer misil y a tpc la humanidad. 

8. Una guerra global es inconcebible por la tecnología que tiene todo el mundo, todo acabaría muy rápido y los efectos serían devastadores.

9. Si usa busca la guerra, es porque no tiene ya más ases en la manga económicamente vs china/Rusia.

10. Tal vez se busque la guerra porque hay alguien por encima de todos que solo vea esto como último recurso para diezmar al mundo.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (27 Ene 2022)

No adelantemos acontecimientos ...
Este fin de semana se reúnen en Saint Tropez , Eisenhower y Lenin; para tratar de encauzar este malentendido.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Cosas que pienso:
> 
> 1. Basta con añadir Ucrania a la otan pero no armarla, con eso no había ninguna guerra y todos contentos.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que de momento Francia y Alemania confían en la vía diplomática.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues parece que de momento Francia y Alemania confían en la vía diplomática.



Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Strikelucky (27 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Menudo hijo puta que eres.. desde cuando invadir un país libre, independiente y democrático es honroso?



Dices libre, democrático e independiente refiriendote a ucrania?

No tengo más preguntas.


----------



## Strikelucky (27 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, porque Lituania y Turquía no pueden adherirse al tratado que les salga de los huevos, sin pedirle permiso a Putin.
> 
> Pero yo hablo de Ucrania, que es lo que quiere invadir Putin porque es súper peligrosísimo para la seguridad de Rusia
> Si China o estados unidos quisieran volatilizar a los turcochinos del vodka, no necesitan poner una base militar de la OTAN en Kiev. Así que dejaos de paridas "geopolíticas" de cuando la guerra de Crimea.



No se si te haces el tonto o en realidad lo eres. Poner bases militares de misiles antimisiles en ucrania, acerca el primer golpe de USA con armas nucleares a 5 minutos de Moscú. Lo mismo que evitó el gran señor Kenedy de cuba en la crisis de los misiles de la urrs igual que de Turquía los jupiter.. algunos tenemos memoria otros no.


----------



## Remero consentido (27 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*




Pues a los Afganos les fue muy bien con ellos, salieron corriendo como gallinas


----------



## Kabuterimon (27 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No ,Rusia se defiende de una organización criminal como es la OTAN que les quiere meter misiles a la puerta de su casa, que ha incumplido sistemáticamente las promesas hechas al traidor de gorbachov de no expandirse hacia rusia, y que ya no puede retroceder más, la han cercado por el norte el oeste y ahora la quieren cercar por su vientre blando.
> Quieren meter al gato en una jaula y se les olvida que no es un gato, es un oso enorme que si se ve acorralado puede atacar con dientes y garras.
> Y a los promotores de esto no les va a afectar quieren pegarle una patada al oso ruso en el culo de los lacayos europeos, con España a la cabeza.
> Ya está bien de tanta propaganda para imbéciles.



Sigo sin pensar en que la solucion sea cargarse ucrania y rumania que esta en medio.


Parlakistan dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho, entrar en la OTAN y plantarle misiles a Rusia en su patio trasero es un acto muy agresivo. Normal que los rusos estén ya bastante hartos.
> 
> Pero es que además, Ucrania es un invento moderno, Kiev es donde se forma la Rus de Kiev, territorio histórico Ruso.



Ibas bien hasta que hablas de territorios historicos. Eso no existe, si no las colonias españolas o cualquier territorio que perteneciese a X hace siglos ahora tiene derecho a invadir. Dejame preguntarte, eres comunista? Por curiosidad


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Pues ya nos quedamos más tranquilos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Interesante vídeo. El profesor que interviene es pesimista respecto a una salida diplomática a esta crisis.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues ya nos quedamos más tranquilos.


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches, ¿me podrías decir donde caerán los primeros misiles?

muchas gracias.

saludos.


----------



## Abelinoz (28 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



mira que estoy en desacuerdo, pero que no te queden otra salida que invadir otro país, discutible por principio vaya


----------



## Abelinoz (28 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Es al revés. Le están dejando Donbass en bandeja a los ruskis y los ruskis volverán a ganar terreno sin pegar un solo tiro.
> 
> Todo el mundo con dos dedos de frente entenderá que a Rusia no le queda más remedio que anexionarse Donest y Lugansk para crear una zona de seguridad respecto a la intención de americanos y europeos de colocar bases militares de la OTAN en Ucrania.



y digo yo?? Que más da 150 km si hay misiles intercontinentales???


----------



## Abelinoz (28 Ene 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Si amenazas con llevar misiles a la parcela del vecino, no me dejas otra opción que tomarla antes de que lo hagas tú.



propósito para 2022 repasar geografía

Estrecho de Bering


----------



## Abelinoz (28 Ene 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> La vacuna posiblemente este probandose para un ataque biologico ... Quien tenga una vacuna universal , salvara a su ejercito de la guerra biologica .
> 
> El corona19 no es mas que un ensayo , ya han soltado un virus omicron (plan b ) para solucionar que se les vaya de las manos este ensayo .
> 
> ...



no esperabas tampoco que sacase una vacuna Burundi no?


----------



## birdland (28 Ene 2022)

Sin Donald trump ...con un octogenario al otro extremo de la balanza y toda Europa arrasada por el proguesismo , Putin se está frotando las manos


----------



## Abort&cospelo (28 Ene 2022)

Desde que los yanquis se piraron de Afganistan, yq se podia preveer que los hijos de puts mas pronto que tarde se meterian en otro fregao en el que hacer gasto y negocio. Es un pais que siempre tiene que estar en guerra constante y de seguro, por ellos, estan buscando las cosquillas a los rusos para que estos empiecen el espectaculo. De todas formas los medios y la percepcion que se tiene en occidente de Rusia y su ejercito difiere mucho de la realidad. Porque a dia de hoy la propaganda infladisima que se ha dado de Putin y el poder belico de Rusia ha hecho mas mal que bien, pues de querer amedentrar ha pasado a provocar y a convertirse en un problema para este pais. Y edtos son conscientes de que provocar a los yanquis es hacer la gran cagada. Porqur de mover ficha todo el sistema economico de Rusia y todo lo que es, acaba en la mierda lo que puede provocar reacciones internas y ser el fin del gobierno. No creo que haya guerra, pero de haberla va a ser una putisima estupidez inducida por la sobervia y no por la astucia.


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Ene 2022)

Pues en Venezuela o Cuba bien que se la envainaron. En Siria o Afganistan tuvieron que reconocer su retraso.

El imperio yanki esta en decadencia, ya no es capaz de mantener guerras fuera de sus fronteras. Contratistas y drones, pero asi no se puede ganar una guerra si enfrente tiene una maquina militar convencional formada por tios con COJONES defendiendo sus fronteras.


----------



## HM11 (28 Ene 2022)

Es la OTAN la que quiere expandirse o Putin que quiere invadir Ucrania


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Hay muchas por el mundo. Vete a buscarlas con tu puta madre.



Estamos ya en guerra y no lo sabemos, fijate como incluso se te ve nervioso insultando al muchacho por querer vivir su experiencia belica.

Vamos todos a vivir los horrores de esta guerra, la tenemos ya al lado aunque no lo sepamos, es cuestion de dias que nos levantemos entre esplosiones y pepinazos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Se nos pasara la vida y nos quedaremos sin vivir una guerra como dios manda



La vamos a tener, no podiamos tener tanta mala suerte de no vivir esa magnifica experiencia, en unos dias estaremos sumergidos en la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Cosas que pienso:
> 
> 1. Basta con añadir Ucrania a la otan pero no armarla, con eso no había ninguna guerra y todos contentos.
> 
> ...





Pero no estas feliz de saber que pronto van a caer nukes por todos sitios ?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Sigo sin pensar en que la solucion sea cargarse ucrania y rumania que esta en medio.
> 
> Ibas bien hasta que hablas de territorios historicos. Eso no existe, si no las colonias españolas o cualquier territorio que perteneciese a X hace siglos ahora tiene derecho a invadir. Dejame preguntarte, eres comunista? Por curiosidad



No soy comunista, este conflicto no tiene que ver con eso. Ucrania existe como estado moderno desde 1991. La Rus de Kiev es el nacimiento del primer estado ruso, hasta el nombre lo dice. Los ucranianos no tienen derecho a ser invadidos y mucho menos a hacer lo que les de la gana, no es un tema tan sencillo, hay mucha población rusa y quitaron a un presidente pro ruso mediante un golpe de estado occidental.


----------



## Polietileno (28 Ene 2022)

Lo del espacio de seguridad no seáis memos. En el 63 apenas había misilis intercontinentales o misiles desde submarinos. Ahora pueden tirarle un misil a EEUU desde la mitad de Siberia o Vladivostok o desde los submarinos nucleares. EN el 63 EEUU tenía mayores opciones de Arrasar Rusia desde misiles de corto medio alcance o desde B52 u otro tipo de bombardero de esos años.


----------



## tatenen (28 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Gringos?que eres un puto pancho de mierda?vete a coger plátanos del árbol mono



Hoyga, no me fregue al OP, es mi cuate y lo baliaron, pero es buena onda.


----------



## walkietalkie (28 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Por qué mientes, pedazo de subnormal?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/27/ukraine-russia-us-nato-putin/



Puedes explicar dónde está la mentira? La propia noticia que pones dice que no se aceptan las peticiones de Rusia....


----------



## Strikelucky (28 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> y digo yo?? Que más da 150 km si hay misiles intercontinentales???



Yo no era el más listo de la clase pero entre un icbm con 20 o 30 minutos de vuelo desde sus lugares de lanzamiento en alabama y los 10 minutos desde Rumanía o 5 desde ucrania cambia mucho el tiempo de respuesta... llámame loco si quieres igual a putin también le parece poco tiempo para decidir si manda el mundo a la mierda, me refiero a los 5 no a los 30.


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> propósito para 2022 repasar geografía
> 
> Estrecho de Bering



Hágalo, mida la distancia del estrecho de Bering a Moscú y luego desde Ucrania.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (28 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y si nos ataca Rusia directamente que hacemos??? Les pedimos perdón o nos bajamos los pantalones ??? Porque fuerza para ir a atacar a Rusia no tenemos.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Acaso no debería ser este un tiempo de rearme? Pero nuestro gobierno rojo muy pacífico ante el público solo envía buques sin hacer alarde de ello, un buen líder se cargaría los ministerios, el 70% de ellos, todo ese dinero y más para REARME.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Es la OTAN la que quiere expandirse o Putin que quiere invadir Ucrania



Rusia no quiere verse arrinconada por la OTAN, que se expande cada vez más hacia el este.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Ene 2022)

la guerra tendria que haber empezado anteayer. 

Ya si eso lo dejamos pa octubre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> la guerra tendria que haber empezado anteayer.
> 
> Ya si eso lo dejamos pa octubre.



Creo que era Biden quien hablaba de mediados de febrero.


----------



## BeninExpress (28 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> y digo yo?? Que más da 150 km si hay misiles intercontinentales???



Pregúntaselo a los americanos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Creo que era Biden quien hablaba de mediados de febrero.



Si no hay una falsa bandera los usanos no tendran pretexto alguno. O Putin tiene algo preparado, como un ataque conjunto con China a Taiwan, o de momento no hara nada. 

Eso si, la va a guardar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si no hay una falsa bandera los usanos no tendran pretexto alguno. O Putin tiene algo preparado, como un ataque conjunto con China a Taiwan, o de momento no hara nada.
> 
> Eso si, la va a guardar.



Parece que los rusos dan por hecho la entrada de tropas en Ucrania. Creo que es eso lo que sale en la prensa rusa.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Parece que los rusos dan por hecho la entrada de tropas en Ucrania. Creo que es eso lo que sale en la prensa rusa.



¿En qué prensa? ¿Enlaces?
No soy ruso y ya le digo que eso es falso.
Lo que si es cierto es que en las fronteras de Rusia - Ucrania incluida- se están acumulando todo tipo de fuerzas.
Inglesas, canadienses, USAnas, europeas... Y mercenarios de toda condición.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿En qué prensa? ¿Enlaces?
> No soy ruso y ya le digo que eso es falso.
> Lo que si es cierto es que en las fronteras de Rusia - Ucrania incluida- se están acumulando todo tipo de fuerzas.
> Inglesas, canadienses, USAnas, europeas... Y mercenarios de toda condición.



Hay un hilo sobre eso aquí en burbuja. Es de hoy.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde están los portaviones de USA?
¿Puedes dar más detalles?


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

USA acorrala a Rusia. Eso está claro.


----------



## Pantxin (28 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> La opinión de los ucranianos no cuenta?
> Que los comunistas rusos ladrones y asesinos asesinaran a 5 millones de Ucranianos en el holomodor con el Georgiano Stalin al frente no importa?
> Que Rusia sostenga a todos los gobiernos comunistas de mierda del mundo y a organizaciones terroristas no importa?



En cuestiones de apoyar gobiernos tiranos de mierda en todo el mundo tanto EEUU como rusia estan a la par.
La opinión de los ucranianos en este caso no importa ya que los que incumplen el acuerdo de no acercarse a las fronteras rusas es la OTAN. Un acuerdo de los 90.
Y ya que mencionas a los ucranianos........................una parte importante de ucrania se siente RUSA. Esos no son ucranianos?


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

El problema no es Ucrania, aunque sea la excusa y lo que haga saltar la chispa.
El problema es que Rusia se siente acorralada por la OTAN que avanza hacia el este. Y que USA no sé si estará por la paz. Está claro que a Europa no le interesa una guerra, la actitud de Francia y de Alemania así lo muestra.


----------



## Vctrlnz (28 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En cuestiones de apoyar gobiernos tiranos de mierda en todo el mundo tanto EEUU como rusia estan a la par.
> La opinión de los ucranianos en este caso no importa ya que los que incumplen el acuerdo de no acercarse a las fronteras rusas es la OTAN. Un acuerdo de los 90.
> Y ya que mencionas a los ucranianos........................una parte importante de ucrania se siente RUSA. Esos no son ucranianos?



Crimea ya es Rusa, y Donbas ya es Rusa de facto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Dom


Vctrlnz dijo:


> Crimea ya es Rusa, y Donbas ya es Rusa de facto.



Dombass es una ruina típica ..mira cómo quedó su aeropuerto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El problema no es Ucrania, aunque sea la excusa y lo que haga saltar la chispa.
> El problema es que Rusia se siente acorralada por la OTAN que avanza hacia el este. Y que USA no sé si estará por la paz. Está claro que a Europa no le interesa una guerra, la actitud de Francia y de Alemania así lo muestra.



Solo un idiota paranoico ruso pensaría que alguien tiene ganas de guerra contra ellos..
Será su gen asiático


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Solo un idiota paranoico ruso pensaría que alguien tiene ganas de guerra contra ellos..
> Será su gen asiático



¿A quién llamas idiota paranoico?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿A quién llamas idiota paranoico?



A puttin .recuerda que técnicamente declaró la guerra a Ucrania cuando el reorganizado ejército ucraniano estaba barriendo a los rebeldes borrachos esos..y 2500 soldados rusos muertos después ahí siguen empantanados .


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A puttin .recuerda que técnicamente declaró la guerra a Ucrania cuando el reorganizado ejército ucraniano estaba barriendo a los rebeldes borrachos esos..y 2500 soldados rusos muertos después ahí siguen empantanados .



A ver, la OTAN está acorralando a Rusia. No hay más que ver las bases que está montando la OTAN cerca de sus fronteras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A ver, la OTAN está acorralando a Rusia. No hay más que ver las bases que está montando la OTAN cerca de sus fronteras.



No .son países de Europa del este que ya sufrieron 50 años de ocupación rusa los que se unen ..
Si nos ponemos así Rusia sigue ocupando konisberg....
Y también la federación rusa firmó un papel diciendo respetar la integridad territorial de Ucrania si está renunciaba a sus nukes...
Ahora hasta Finlandia se está pensando unirse a la OTAN..


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No .son países de Europa del este que ya sufrieron 50 años de ocupación rusa los que se unen ..
> Si nos ponemos así Rusia sigue ocupando konisberg....
> Y también la federación rusa firmó un papel diciendo respetar la integridad territorial de Ucrania si está renunciaba a sus nukes...
> Ahora hasta Finlandia se está pensando unirse a la OTAN..



¿Y Ucrania renunció a sus nukes?

Tu visión es otra manera de verlo. No cabe duda, y lo respeto.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Acaso no debería ser este un tiempo de rearme? Pero nuestro gobierno rojo muy pacífico ante el público solo envía buques sin hacer alarde de ello, un buen líder se cargaría los ministerios, el 70% de ellos, todo ese dinero y más para REARME.



Rearme si pero no con material americano, nuestro enemigo natural es Moromierdaland y los americanos nos lo pueden vetar, mejor material ruso o francés.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y Ucrania renunció a sus nukes?
> 
> Tu visión es otra manera de verlo. No cabe duda, y lo respeto.



Si Ucrania desmanteló sus misiles y entrego sus nukes


----------



## daesrd (28 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



Parecido a lo que ocurrió el 1 de septiembre de 1939.


----------



## daesrd (28 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> El objetivo es SIEMPRE el poder y el dinero, y a veces eso creen que pasa por la guerra



El poder


----------



## daesrd (28 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Rusia es quien invade pero es culpa de los demas?



¿Que harías tu si te pusieran 2 lanza granadas apuntando a tu puerta, no los quitarías? Según tu comentario, prefieres ser rehén.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Los gringos no dan un paso atrás, ni para coger impulso. Habrá guerra.
> Como era de esperar, se impuso la soberbia del gran imperio americano. Al Sr. Putin no le dejan otra salida (honrosa) que iniciar ya la toma de Ucrania.
> Está claro que la diplomacia no sirve para nada cuando se trata de negociar con USA y UK, dos imperios depredadores.*



El objetivo es meter cizaña.

EEUU no va a provocar una guerra, al menos no a corto plazo, y Rusia parece que tampoco.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Ene 2022)

La plandemia de coronatimo ya aburre.

Quiero ver todas las capitales europedas ardiendo bajo el infierno nuclear ruso.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (28 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Rearme si pero no con material americano, nuestro enemigo natural es Moromierdaland y los americanos nos lo pueden vetar, mejor material ruso o francés.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los franceses no tienen nada de fiar, además como buenos miembros OTAN si EEUU dice que apoya al terrorismo franquista español fascista falangista se cagan. Necesitamos armas rusas, que eran y seguramente sigan siendo las mejores.


----------



## cooperator (28 Ene 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> La culpa es de Trump y de Franco, lo acaban de decir en la sexta.



Yde los negacionistas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Ene 2022)

Estamos viviendo el Apocalipsis, a algunos se les olvida. 

Ya que hay que morir, que sea en tiempos finales.

Plandemias víricas, plandemio climático, terremotos, tsunamis, apagones energéticos y de internet, guerras termonucleares, invasiones alienígenas...

¡¡Y sin pagar la entrada del cine!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Los franceses no tienen nada de fiar, además como buenos miembros OTAN si EEUU dice que apoya al terrorismo franquista español fascista falangista se cagan. Necesitamos armas rusas, que eran y seguramente sigan siendo las mejores.



A los franceses no les interesa una guerra.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Los franceses no tienen nada de fiar, además como buenos miembros OTAN si EEUU dice que apoya al terrorismo franquista español fascista falangista se cagan. Necesitamos armas rusas, que eran y seguramente sigan siendo las mejores.



Los franceses tienen mejor material que el resto de europeos, casi al nivel americano 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Chihiro (28 Ene 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Lo del espacio de seguridad no seáis memos. En el 63 apenas había misilis intercontinentales o misiles desde submarinos. Ahora pueden tirarle un misil a EEUU desde la mitad de Siberia o Vladivostok o desde los submarinos nucleares. EN el 63 EEUU tenía mayores opciones de Arrasar Rusia desde misiles de corto medio alcance o desde B52 u otro tipo de bombardero de esos años.



El territorio ucraniano está a 140 kilómetros de Moscú. Aquí el problema no es que te ataquen desde cualquier parte, sino el simple echo de poder disponer de tiempo suficiente para una respuesta similar. Todo ha estado en equilibrio desde la guerra fría porque ambos países disponían de sistemas de contraataque en caso de conflicto nuclear, pero esa jugada por parte de la OTAN rompe la balanza al poder destruir los sistemas rusos antes de ser lanzados. 

NOTA: No es información mía, se la he escuchado decir a experto en guerras y armamento.


----------



## Ajoporro (28 Ene 2022)

Los rusos se han puesto en modo defensivo. están esperando el ataque de la OTAN. Los USA no pueden esperar mucho más, se les está cayendo su chiringuito global. La pinza Rusia- China está destrozando USA. La guerra la empezará la OTAN ... y no debe faltar mucho. USA quiere el gas y la tierra rusa para recargar sus arcas ... lo necesita imperiosamente. POr eso tiene prisa. Dudo que empiece una guerra convencional que le es imposible ganar.
Si USA decide ir a la guerra, lanzará un ataque nuclear, intentarán destruir todas las defensas rusas y chinas de una tacada. No pueden esperar 20 años para tener acceso a las riquezas naturales de Eurasia. Lo quieren YA. Los gringos no pueden imprimir más billetes, ahora necesitan bienes y riquezas tangibles, más poder en el mundo, más monopolio usano. Sí, creo que la GUERRA, con mayúsculas, está al caer.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2022)

Está bastante claro que Rusia no va a poner las botas en Ucrania, sin embargo, eso no quiere decir
en caso que Novorussia requiera de la respuesta rusa, que no atacarán en otros lugares también.
El hecho de que toda la Armada rusa esté ahora mismo surcando los mares, en todos los océanos
del planeta, por primera vez desde la época soviética es una señal bastante notoria para todos.
Y ese despliegue no es sólo un simulacro.


----------



## Kabuterimon (28 Ene 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No soy comunista, este conflicto no tiene que ver con eso. Ucrania existe como estado moderno desde 1991. La Rus de Kiev es el nacimiento del primer estado ruso, hasta el nombre lo dice. Los ucranianos no tienen derecho a ser invadidos y mucho menos a hacer lo que les de la gana, no es un tema tan sencillo, hay mucha población rusa y quitaron a un presidente pro ruso mediante un golpe de estado occidental.



No te adelantes. Yo en ningun momento he dicho que este conflicto tenga que ver con el comunismo. Te he preguntado A TI de forma persona y entiendo que tu no eres la pieza clave en este conflicto, asi que no entiendo por que te lo llevas al tema central. Te lo preguntaba porque como ya bien sabemos, ser de una ideologia de odio te hace defender lo indefendible y negar la realidad, porque así entenderia más facilmente porque gente que va de comunista aplaude la invasion rusa pero condena cualquier invasion de España, inglaterra, o quein sea, a toro pasado, de la epoca colonial por ejemplo.


----------



## Kabuterimon (28 Ene 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> ¿Que harías tu si te pusieran 2 lanza granadas apuntando a tu puerta, no los quitarías? Según tu comentario, prefieres ser rehén.



Colocas tecnologia antimisiles. No lo usas de excusa para provocar una tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Kabuterimon (28 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Acaso no debería ser este un tiempo de rearme? Pero nuestro gobierno rojo muy pacífico ante el público solo envía buques sin hacer alarde de ello, un buen líder se cargaría los ministerios, el 70% de ellos, todo ese dinero y más para REARME.



Llevan desde el 2010 eliminando dinero del ministerio de defensa de forma exagerada. 
Esto siempre se soluciona con un golpe de estado. Que buena falta nos hace, el problema es la ideologia que venga sujeta a ese golpe de estado, puede hasta ser peor.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> No te adelantes. Yo en ningun momento he dicho que este conflicto tenga que ver con el comunismo. Te he preguntado A TI de forma persona y entiendo que tu no eres la pieza clave en este conflicto, asi que no entiendo por que te lo llevas al tema central. Te lo preguntaba porque como ya bien sabemos, ser de una ideologia de odio te hace defender lo indefendible y negar la realidad, porque así entenderia más facilmente porque gente que va de comunista aplaude la invasion rusa pero condena cualquier invasion de España, inglaterra, o quein sea, a toro pasado, de la epoca colonial por ejemplo.



El comunismo es basura totalitaria, pero por eso no entiendo cómo hay tanta gente que se rasgan las vestiduras con Putin, cuando Occidente se está convirtiendo en una letrina de comunismo woke, más repugnante que el comunismo original por ser aún más falso. Si quieren ponernos el carnet de borrego por puntos, van poco a poco, pero ese es el objetivo.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (28 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Los franceses tienen mejor material que el resto de europeos, casi al nivel americano
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Recuerda la lección histórica, no fiarse de franceses.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Recuerda la lección histórica, no fiarse de franceses.



Comprarles material siempre nos fue mejor que con los americanos, por que crees que Franco compro Mirage y AMX??? Te recuerdo que ya en la guerra del Ifni los americanos nos vetaron para usar aviones y tanques, son lecciones que deberíamos recordar .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Ene 2022)

Putin , a la primera de cambio se lanza a un ataque sorpresivo y se pone en la línea del Dniéper con la velocidad del rayo.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (29 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Comprarles material siempre nos fue mejor que con los americanos, por que crees que Franco compro Mirage y AMX??? Te recuerdo que ya en la guerra del Ifni los americanos nos vetaron para usar aviones y tanques, son lecciones que deberíamos recordar .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



En lo que estamos de acuerdo es en no depender de USA. Que es lo primordial


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> En lo que estamos de acuerdo es en no depender de USA. Que es lo primordial



Es que eso es básico, no comprar nada que te puedan vetar para usar contra tu enemigo natural. En carros hoy en día estamos con los Leopard y estamos a salvo, en aviones tenemos los Eurofigther y bien pero los F18 seguro que nos ponen trabas, comprar F35 va a ser un error. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Vctrlnz (29 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> En cuestiones de apoyar gobiernos tiranos de mierda en todo el mundo tanto EEUU como rusia estan a la par.
> La opinión de los ucranianos en este caso no importa ya que los que incumplen el acuerdo de no acercarse a las fronteras rusas es la OTAN. Un acuerdo de los 90.
> Y ya que mencionas a los ucranianos........................una parte importante de ucrania se siente RUSA. Esos no son ucranianos?



Creo que en los acuerdos de los 90 convencieron al gobierno ucraniano la OTAN y Rusia de retirar los pepinos nucleares que tenía Ucrania, que eran mogollón.


Pantxin dijo:


> En cuestiones de apoyar gobiernos tiranos de mierda en todo el mundo tanto EEUU como rusia estan a la par.
> La opinión de los ucranianos en este caso no importa ya que los que incumplen el acuerdo de no acercarse a las fronteras rusas es la OTAN. Un acuerdo de los 90.
> Y ya que mencionas a los ucranianos........................una parte importante de ucrania se siente RUSA. Esos no son ucranianos?



En los acuerdos de los 90 engañaron a los ucranianos ( a su gobierno de entonces) y les convencieron para retirar al menos 55 ojivas nucleares que tenían.
Si las hubieran conservado ahora tendrían Crimea y Donbas todavía, 
Con esas 55 ojivas podrán haber destruido Moscú, el kremlin , Caracas, Cuba, el país Vasco etarra, Cagaluña, a los terroristas moros y toda la mierda comunista del mundo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (29 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Los franceses no tienen nada de fiar, además como buenos miembros OTAN si EEUU dice que apoya al terrorismo franquista español fascista falangista se cagan. Necesitamos armas rusas, que eran y seguramente sigan siendo las mejores.



Joder. 
Tu CI llega a 20?


----------



## Pantxin (30 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Creo que en los acuerdos de los 90 convencieron al gobierno ucraniano la OTAN y Rusia de retirar los pepinos nucleares que tenía Ucrania, que eran mogollón.
> 
> En los acuerdos de los 90 engañaron a los ucranianos ( a su gobierno de entonces) y les convencieron para retirar al menos 55 ojivas nucleares que tenían.
> Si las hubieran conservado ahora tendrían Crimea y Donbas todavía,
> Con esas 55 ojivas podrán haber destruido Moscú, el kremlin , Caracas, Cuba, el país Vasco etarra, Cagaluña, a los terroristas moros y toda la mierda comunista del mundo.



Ya y en los años 60 convencieron a los cubanos de retirar los misiles de Cuba con los que reventarian Miami, Washington, Los Ángeles y Denver..,


----------



## Vctrlnz (30 Ene 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Ya y en los años 60 convencieron a los cubanos de retirar los misiles de Cuba con los que reventarian Miami, Washington, Los Ángeles y Denver..,



Ni idea sobre eso.


----------

